# My three babies



## Corie (Nov 18, 2005)

These are the three that I spend the most time tending.  There is one more coal stove that I often have the privelage of stoking, I'll have to find a picture.

This is the first stove that my finatical stove passion started!


----------



## Corie (Nov 18, 2005)

This is the fireplace that we have in our apartment.  I burn this sucker WAY too much, in fact, it's going now


----------



## Corie (Nov 19, 2005)

This is the Dutchwest that I completely refurbished from the ground up.  Just like elk, I completely disassembled the unit, redid all seams and repolished the exterior.  I had not planned to do this, but after the stove arrive, I realized the previous owner was not 100% up front with me about the condition of the unit.


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 19, 2005)

Is that first stove a 'Fisher-Price Baby Bear'?


----------



## Corie (Nov 19, 2005)

NOPE!  ;-)


All Nighter Little "Mo"

Purchased in 1980 in Deposit, NY

I have babied that stove since I was old enough to take care of it, and I have to say it is in immaculate condition.  I just replaced the metalbestos chimney for it this year!


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 19, 2005)

nice looking stoves BTW good job on the restore


----------

